# Tiny the RoofRat



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

So my dad works at an oil rig and he found a little baby roof rat covered in oil. He brought it home and I've washed it off  It's a tiny little thing and I've started syringe feeding it. It just opened its eyes an hour ago. He is way to young to let go as he's not weaned yet. My question is could anyone with experience in roof rats help me out?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Search for Tiny Tim the Roof Rat and youll get a ratforum result 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Woah that's wiered! Someone else's roof rat is also named tiny!


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed the little guy makes it threw the night  He's sleeping right now


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

He's in my thoughts!


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Little guy just passed a few minutes ago... Breaks my heart to see him go but he seemed to be in so much pain... I just hate how quickly I got attached to the little guy and then him pass... I'm sure he is playing with my beloved rats over the rainbow bridge


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Aw, my heart just dropped  Poor little fella
At least he's not suffering anymore


----------

